# Bristol vs Cardiff



## Rosie NZ (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi,
My boyfriend and I are from New Zealand and are moving to the UK for a couple of years for a bit of an adventure. My boyfriend has been able to get an office transfer to Cardiff (which is closely linked to the Bristol office). I am going over without a job and am hoping to find something in the marketing area. Originally we wanted to live and work in Bristol as it sounds like an awesome city but this was before we knew that his job would be based in Cardiff. Do you think we should still live in Bristol with my boyfriend making the commute or should we just live in Cardiff? We are not really sure if the commute is worth it and which city with offer more job opportunities for me. Any advice would be most appreciated as we are going without knowing anyone. 
Thanks!


----------



## JTG (Aug 28, 2014)

Loads of trains etc so commuting very easy.
Bristol obv. I'm totally biased, but also correct


----------



## Tankus (Aug 28, 2014)

Bristol's to Cardiffs a hell of a daily commute ......train every 20 main or so  peak returns about £20 daily ,(annual ticket £2,808.)with the train taking between 40min to just over an hour depending on how direct the route and number of local stops . 
If your doing it by car 1 hour centre to centre  in good traffic  , multiple points of potential jams along the route , both places are bastards to park in and expensive (Cardiff centrals around £18 per day ,cheaper as you go further out ) plus a £6.40  one way bridge toll

Bristol does have a lot going for it ...but so does Cardiff

Lower unemployment in Bristol


----------



## mog1976 (Aug 28, 2014)

Move to bristol - because its not in wales


----------



## Geri (Aug 28, 2014)

Our office in Cardiff closed a year ago and the staff moved to Bristol. It's not so bad for the adjusters who drive, but one of the secretaries came by train and she only lasted a few weeks before resigning as it was too much for her - although she did live outside of Cardiff anyway, so she had to get two trains and then walk to our office from Temple Meads, which is a bit if a trek.

Unless you are doing central Cardiff to Temple Meads area I'd say it's not really feasible unless your boyfriend wants to spend at least two hours travelling morning and evening.

Although if you lived in North Bristol (say near to Parkway) it might be easier.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 28, 2014)

Not from Bristol but I've lived here for about 25 years. It's a great place to live.

But I also love Cardiff.

In fact I'm off there today to watch a band play there who aren't playing Bristol. This isn't that unusual.

Before the gig we'll do a bit of shopping - Cardiff is much better than Bristol for shopping.

We're going to a great restaurant for lunch. I always think if it was in Bristol it would be twice the price and full of posh wankers. Basically I find Cardiff more down to earth.

Before the gig we'll probably go to the Tiny Rebel brew pub*. One of the great pubs in Cardiff centre. Though Bristol pub scene is probably slightly better than Cardiff.

We're staying over tonight and may go for a walk in the Brecons or somewhere tomorrow. Cardiff is v handy for lots of great outdoors stuff.

So I wouldn't leave Bristol now, but if I was working in Cardiff I would live in Cardiff.

*edit to say it's not their brewery tap as they're based in Newport!


----------



## Belushi (Aug 28, 2014)

They're both fine cities; personally I find that the shorter the commute the better ones quality of life.


----------



## Supine (Aug 28, 2014)

Cardiff wins this hands down


----------



## nogojones (Aug 28, 2014)

Both are nice cities. Bristol generally has more going on, but Cardiff has a lot to say for itself. I've lived in Cardiff for 25 years and am pretty happy here. 

Commuting is a drudge and expensive. I'd start off in Cardiff and see how you find it. Talking to friends who have lived in/are from NZ, Cardiff seems busier and more cosmopolitan than NZ.

I don't really know what marketing entails, but Cardiff is supposed to be a capital city, so they surely must be some marketing style jobs here


----------



## ddraig (Aug 28, 2014)

a colleague of mine who lives in Bristol has been commuting to Cardiff for about 3 years on the train initially with a bike ride from the station but then by car when pregnant
it was a bit of a slog and i was surprised they kept it up for so long. they could work from home and had flexible hours so came in and left early to avoid the traffic as much as possible.

i don't know much about Bristol other than i should visit and go out there more often! not sure of the rents there either, can be 'reasonable' in a few places in Cardiff.
Cardiff is a great city with more and more going on.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2014)

Cardiff is a fantastic city these days and regularly figures in travel guides as one of the best places to visit and live. I wouldn't fancy commuting betwixt Cardiff and Bristol though.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 28, 2014)

I was back and fore from the valleys and the vale to Bristol a couple of times a week last year as a relative was terminally ill in Redlands ....Even though I was travelling off peak by car  I got caught in traffic quite a few times at the Bristol end , and you cant cain it on the M4 motorway as there are average speed camera traps along an increasing length around Newport  ....Its not something I would want to face daily   ..... though at least you will be travelling with the sun in your mirror not your face ....

Plenty to do around Cardiff ....lots on the 'diffs doorstep  if you like the outdoors ....


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 28, 2014)

Both are great cities . Definitely avoid commuting though.  Driving 60 miles in the UK is very different to driving the same distance in NZ.  Very busy roads  and the journey will take far longer than you expect


----------



## JTG (Aug 28, 2014)

Just move to Cardiff. It's not as good but we're bored of the attention now and it's clearly still a novelty over there bless em


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 28, 2014)

Don't commute. Start in Cardiff, which will be cheaper anyway and look for work in Bristol if you really don't like it once you're here. I suspect you'll like Cardiff, it's an extremely liveable city, loads going on and close to great beaches and mountains. We've been here 18 months and like it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't live in either but if I had to choose, it would be Cardiff. It's just the right size, has great proximity to the Welsh countryside and some pretty cool events at the Stadium - especially if you like Rugby (you're both Kiwi? apols if stereotyping!). The castle is good and the shopping good. I prefer the South Wales accent to Bristol.

Soz bristolians.


----------



## JTG (Aug 28, 2014)

We'll get over it


----------



## ddraig (Aug 28, 2014)

any need?


----------



## Gerry1time (Aug 29, 2014)

I work with people in Bristol who regularly commute from Cardiff / The Valleys every day. Then again, I also work with people who commute from places like Cheltenham and Salisbury every day to Bristol, so it may just be that I work with a bunch of mad people.


----------



## xenon (Aug 29, 2014)

Live in Bristol if you can handle the commute. i.e. job makes the travel cost worthwhile and the office / home are within reasonable distance from stations. No point being too knackered to go out. I am bias, though lived in Bristol a good few years now. Mind you visit Cardif quite often too and like the place. There's always the weekends though the last train back from Cardif is stupidly early. At least was last time I looked.


----------



## Riklet (Sep 13, 2014)

Both good cities. Dont bother commuting. And Yeah as kiwis i reckon you might like wales more, for the rugby, nature etc. Cardiff does have a lot going for it, some great stuff going on.

It is also quite a provincial place, pretty rough in places, fairly welsh (not good or bad, just is, and england doesnt have the identity crisis of south wales) and generally not as fun as bristol imo. Friendly people n great countryside around it tho, v decent for biking. 

Hrmm  bristol has got too big for its boots too, and lots of the prices are ridiculous there!! Cardiff is definitely cheaper, both renting n buying. It isnt as gentrified and as hippp mannn either, mostly.

If youre thinking about schools that adds a lot of complications. Welsh/English system etc. Decent schools in both cities tho.

More work in bristol, better paid probably n more companies based there too, so def worth applying if you fancy a move in future.


----------



## Geri (Sep 13, 2014)

Riklet said:


> B
> 
> Hrmm  bristol has got too big for its boots too, and lots of the prices are ridiculous there!!


 
This is true, some areas more so than others. I paid £8.90 for two pints of lager on Wednesday in Clifton. I noticed that a large sourdough loaf was £4.95! 

House prices have also gone completely mental. 

I live in east Bristol though and it is still relatively cheap, £5.50 for two pints in our local.


----------



## JTG (Sep 14, 2014)

Yeah, east Bristol's better. Normal bits of Bristol are normal - I think we can forget about the Gloucester Road and increasing swathes of the south though. Clifton always was a dead loss mind.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 22, 2014)

Both great cities - Cardiff's cheaper and has a better city centre, Bristol is more 'cultural' (arty/foody/that sort of stuff). The trains doable but its a pain, the drive is doable esp if you are on the M49 side. all a bit wearing though in the longer term.

If you could put the arty bit of Bristol and the harbour in the middle of Cardiff it would be the best place ever basically.


----------



## JTG (Sep 22, 2014)

You're welcome to the arty bits of Bris tbf. Hipster nobbers


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 22, 2014)

arty, alternative, something like that, couldn't think of the right word.


----------



## OllyJgray (Jan 10, 2015)

Come to Bristol if you pick a house in Filton you will have a train to cardiff every 15 mins with a fast jorney time and you will make friends a lot easier as Bristol was voted the best city in the UK, and has the highest quality of life! There are trains every 15 mins to Bristol City Center where you can find a great job and lots of theatres, restaurants and entertainment! And a house in Filton gives you a bus every 10mins to Cribbs Causway, a huge shopping and lesuire complex with hundreds of shops and restaurants! Schools are better too you will have the choice of 3 secondary and primary schools and you would be right by the University Of West Of England! Plus you would be within walking distance of Abbey Wood shops with an Asda supermarket and plenty of clothes shops and again great places it eat! But Bristol wins for making friends hands down!


----------



## gareth taylor (Feb 15, 2015)

OllyJgray said:


> Come to Bristol if you pick a house in Filton you will have a train to cardiff every 15 mins with a fast jorney time and you will make friends a lot easier as Bristol was voted the best city in the UK, and has the highest quality of life! There are trains every 15 mins to Bristol City Center where you can find a great job and lots of theatres, restaurants and entertainment! And a house in Filton gives you a bus every 10mins to Cribbs Causway, a huge shopping and lesuire complex with hundreds of shops and restaurants! Schools are better too you will have the choice of 3 secondary and primary schools and you would be right by the University Of West Of England! Plus you would be within walking distance of Abbey Wood shops with an Asda supermarket and plenty of clothes shops and again great places it eat! But Bristol wins for making friends hands down!


 is it a bubble match ?


----------

